# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My new website



## agassizi (Jan 26, 2005)

Hello everyone, I want to invite you to take a look at my website.
It contains a photo gallery of my works and some articles I wrote.
It's not quite finished yet and I still have to update the gallery and to upload the articles.

I will be glad to see your comments here and on the web guestbook.
The link:
http://www.guynaturedesigns.com

Enjoy....


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Man that website is nice! I wish I could have all of my tanks looking that good. Nice job.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

For such a young guy you sure have a lot of nice aquariums!


----------



## agassizi (Jan 26, 2005)

Thank you for your comments, luckily not all aquariums are mine. But all of them have been established and designed by me.
The Planted Tanks hobby in Israel is still developing. Me and others like mor b are making all we can to encourage people and promote the level of this hobby in Israel.
You are most welcome to add your comments and suggestions on my guesbook.

Thanks again,
Guy Allon


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

Wow, you have a keen eye for composition, Guy!

It looks like you are able to get a good assortment of plants in Israel. One comment - in your "Rare Plants Tank", don't tease us with a name like than and then not list the plant species you have in there, LOL!

Very nicely done. Do you have, or are you able to get "progress" pictures of these tanks? A few looked like recent setups, and it would be nice to see how they grow in. 

Also, you've got a LOT of light over several of these tanks! Wow!

Nicely grown, especially your foregrounds - I was drooling over your Hemianthus callitroides fields!

-Jane


----------



## agassizi (Jan 26, 2005)

Thank you for your comment.
About your question, not all of the tanks in the gallery are mine. Some surely are mine but some are tanks I established at client's house. So I can't always update the gallery with progress pictures. Although I will try to update the gallery has much as I can.

Guy Allon


----------

